# Intensity!



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Intensity..










Merry Christmas everyone!

Rick


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sexy!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I need a wash cloth and a cigarette.  

Nice!


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Geesh - I'm breaking out in a sweat over here. Nice pic dude....


----------



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Ohh...
Pup porn is great o-||


----------

